
What Nike’s $720 self-lacing sneaker signals about Nike’s future - daegloe
http://qz.com/850433/what-nikes-720-self-lacing-sneaker-releasing-today-signals-about-nikes-future/
======
GuiA
When it comes to fashion and tech, if you see a charger, they blew it.

